# Big Shake Up @ AFI



## Patrick Clement (Aug 22, 2016)

Ouch

AFI Faculty In Revolt After Recent Firings


----------



## Chris W (Aug 22, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Ouch
> 
> AFI Faculty In Revolt After Recent Firings



Woah! Do we have any site members there now?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Aug 23, 2016)

I feel bad for the current students. But I won't lie, it makes me feel a little better that I was waitlisted.


----------



## Al1 (Aug 24, 2016)

i'm there now, it seems fine


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2016)

Al1 said:


> i'm there now, it seems fine


Are you in the editing program? That's where it seems the most turnover happened.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Aug 26, 2016)

Al1 said:


> i'm there now, it seems fine


I sort of wondered how much was trickling down to the students.


----------



## Al1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Chris W said:


> Are you in the editing program? That's where it seems the most turnover happened.



I'm not in the editing department - but i haven't talked to anyone who is concerned - everyone seems to be confident in jan schuette the dean and what he's trying to do.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 27, 2016)

Al1 said:


> I'm not in the editing department - but i haven't talked to anyone who is concerned - everyone seems to be confident in jan schuette the dean and what he's trying to do.



That's good.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 6, 2016)

Al1 said:


> I'm not in the editing department - but i haven't talked to anyone who is concerned - everyone seems to be confident in jan schuette the dean and what he's trying to do.



So the article was blowing things out of proportion for clicks then?


----------



## WriterGirl (Oct 20, 2016)

Stuart said:


> So the article was blowing things out of proportion for clicks then?



I think it really depends on who you ask. I talked with people who said all was fine, while others were seriously upset. Who knows, really....


----------

